# [solved] error line 4 of /etc/apache2/s.d/70_mod_php.conf:

## fragen-gibts-immer

Please help - whats wrong?

```
here / # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 153 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/mods.d/70_mod_php.conf: Cannot load modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: not open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to stop

```

```
# less /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

This is a modification of the default Apache 2.4 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

# Comment: The LockFile directive has been replaced by the Mutex directive

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on APACHE2_MODULES USE_EXPAND variable.

#         Do not change manually, it will be overwritten on upgrade.

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_core_module modules/mod_authn_core.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_core_module modules/mod_authz_core.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module modules/mod_cgid.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule socache_shmcb_module modules/mod_socache_shmcb.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule unixd_module modules/mod_unixd.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTION is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache
```

```
here / # cd /etc/apache2/modules.d/

here /etc/apache2/modules.d # ls -all

insgesamt 84

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  2. Mai 15:38 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096  2. Mai 15:09 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5308  2. Mai 15:08 00_default_settings.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2520  2. Mai 15:08 00_error_documents.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5040  2. Mai 15:08 00_languages.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2883  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_autoindex.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  225  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_info.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1518  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_log_config.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1707  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_mime.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  458  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_status.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1015  2. Mai 15:08 00_mod_userdir.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2959  2. Mai 15:08 00_mpm.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  206  2. Mai 15:08 10_mod_mem_cache.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  389  2. Mai 15:38 20_mod_fcgid.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2651  2. Mai 15:08 40_mod_ssl.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  189  2. Mai 15:08 41_mod_http2.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  758  2. Mai 15:08 45_mod_dav.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  406  2. Mai 15:08 46_mod_ldap.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  454  2. Mai 15:13 70_mod_php.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0  2. Mai 15:08 .keep_www-servers_apache-2

here /etc/apache2/modules.d # 
```

# 

```
here /etc/apache2/modules.d # eselect php list cli

  [1]   php7.4 *

here /etc/apache2/modules.d # php -v 

PHP 7.4.5 (cli) (built: May  2 2020 16:40:45) ( NTS )

Copyright (c) The PHP Group

Zend Engine v3.4.0, Copyright (c) Zend Technologies

    with Zend OPcache v7.4.5, Copyright (c), by Zend Technologies

```

```
#less /var/log/apache2/error_log

[Sat Mar 28 12:07:33.154359 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3399] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.1.1d configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Mar 28 12:07:33.154409 2020] [core:notice] [pid 3399] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

[Sat Mar 28 12:08:43.191969 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3399] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Mar 28 12:09:13.858036 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3525] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.1.1d configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Mar 28 12:09:13.858082 2020] [core:notice] [pid 3525] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

[Sat Mar 28 12:09:49.082564 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3525] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Mar 28 12:10:25.507597 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3621] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.1.1d configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Mar 28 12:10:25.507647 2020] [core:notice] [pid 3621] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

[Sat Mar 28 16:05:45.450170 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3621] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat Mar 28 16:05:46.509543 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 7916] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.1.1d configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Mar 28 16:05:46.509587 2020] [core:notice] [pid 7916] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

[Sat Mar 28 16:24:51.186350 2020] [core:crit] [pid 7921] (13)Permission denied: [client ::1:43694] AH00529: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable and that '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/' is executable

[Sat Mar 28 19:11:17.600197 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 7916] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sat May 02 14:38:47.727003 2020] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3725] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.1.1g configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat May 02 14:38:47.727285 2020] [core:notice] [pid 3725] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

/var/log/apache2/error_log lines 1-15/15 (END)
```

Last edited by fragen-gibts-immer on Sun May 03, 2020 3:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fturco

 *fragen-gibts-immer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> apache2: Syntax error on line 153 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/mods.d/70_mod_php.conf: Cannot load modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: not open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have the /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so file on your system?

Did you enable the apache2 USE flag for dev-lang/php?

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

here my make.conf:

```
here  # less /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

L10N="de"

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

USE="X, alsa, jpg, jpeg, jpeg2k, png, gif, tk, apache2, php,cgi, alsa"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

```

But the libphp5.so i dont find:

```
here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # ls      

mod_actions.so       mod_authn_dbm.so        mod_authz_host.so   mod_cgid.so      mod_dir.so         mod_filter.so      mod_log_debug.so    mod_rewrite.so           mod_socache_shmcb.so  mod_userdir.so

mod_alias.so         mod_authn_file.so       mod_authz_owner.so  mod_cgi.so       mod_env.so         mod_headers.so     mod_logio.so        mod_sed.so               mod_speling.so        mod_usertrack.so

mod_allowmethods.so  mod_authnz_ldap.so      mod_authz_user.so   mod_dav_fs.so    mod_expires.so     mod_include.so     mod_mime_magic.so   mod_setenvif.so          mod_ssl.so            mod_vhost_alias.so

mod_auth_basic.so    mod_authz_core.so       mod_autoindex.so    mod_dav_lock.so  mod_ext_filter.so  mod_info.so        mod_mime.so         mod_socache_dbm.so       mod_status.so

mod_authn_anon.so    mod_authz_dbm.so        mod_buffer.so       mod_dav.so       mod_fcgid.so       mod_ldap.so        mod_negotiation.so  mod_socache_memcache.so  mod_unique_id.so

mod_authn_core.so    mod_authz_groupfile.so  mod_cache.so        mod_deflate.so   mod_file_cache.so  mod_log_config.so  mod_request.so      mod_socache_redis.so     mod_unixd.so

here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # 
```

----------

## guitou

Hello.

The matter is a mismatch between your PHP_TARGETS in make.conf (5) and installed php (7).

++

Gi)

----------

## fturco

 *fragen-gibts-immer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="X, alsa, jpg, jpeg, jpeg2k, png, gif, tk, apache2, php,cgi, alsa"
> ```
> ...

 

You should not use commas for separating USE flags; use spaces instead:

```
USE="X alsa jpg jpeg jpeg2k png gif tk apache2 php cgi alsa"
```

Then run:

```
emerge -uDNav @world
```

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

thank you. I have change it in make.conf but the system dont wont change anything. What i have to do?

```
here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf

here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # emerge -av --newuse world

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

one Moment: i have an new repeat ...

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

 *fturco wrote:*   

>  *fragen-gibts-immer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> USE="X, alsa, jpg, jpeg, jpeg2k, png, gif, tk, apache2, php,cgi, alsa"
> ```
> ...

 ,,

Now i get an error on make.conf:

```
here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # emerge -avuND world      

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 1: Invalid token 'settings' (not '=')

here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # 
```

```

 These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

L10N="de"

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

#USE="X, alsa, jpg, jpeg, jpeg2k, png, gif, tk, apache2, php,cgi, alsa"

USE="X alsa jpg jpeg jpeg2k png gif tk apache2 php cgi alsa"

PHP_TARGETS="php7"

/etc/portage/make.conf lines 1-24/24 (END)
```

----------

## guitou

First line should be a comment, it lacks heading #

PHP_TARGETS ought to be 7.4 (not simply 7, sorry for misleading)

++

Gi)

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

Now i get an another error:

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   USE Flag 'sh' not in IUSE for dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 1952:  Called use 'sh'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  247:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "USE Flag '${u}' not in IUSE for ${CATEGORY}/${PF}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8/work/ruby-2.5.8'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8/work/ruby-2.5.8'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # 
```

I dont know whats the different between USE Flag and IUSE

----------

## Hu

IUSE is for ebuild authors, and the error is actually misleading in this case.  This is a bug in the Ruby ebuild, and looks like it was caused by the removal of SuperH support from the tree.  (SuperH: no lead election date set mentions that this port was disbanded and scheduled for removal.)  Please search for a relevant bug report about this Ruby failure and, if none is found, file one and link to it here.

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

ok, a new emerge --sync and update was succesfull. But the error in httpd is still activ

```
here /home/michi # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 153 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf: Cannot load modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fturco

What do the following commands return?

```
equery list dev-lang/php

emerge -pv dev-lang/php
```

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

 *fturco wrote:*   

> What do the following commands return?
> 
> ```
> equery list dev-lang/php
> 
> ...

 

```
here /home/michi # equery list dev-lang/php

 * Searching for php in dev-lang ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/php-7.4.5:7.4

here /home/michi # emerge -pv dev-lang/php

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-7.4.5:7.4::gentoo  USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli ctype fileinfo filter flatfile gdbm iconv ipv6 json ldap nls opcache phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib -argon2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cjk (-coverage) -curl -debug -embed -enchant -exif -ffi (-firebird) -fpm -ftp -gd -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libressl -lmdb -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -phpdbg -postgres -qdbm (-selinux) -session-mm -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sodium -sqlite -systemd -sysvipc -test -threads -tidy -tokyocabinet -truetype -webp -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xslt -zip" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

----------

## fturco

Your apache2 init scripts fails due to missing /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so, but that's for PHP 5. You now have PHP 7.

What does the following command return?

```
eselect php list apache2
```

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Your apache2 init scripts fails due to missing /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so, but that's for PHP 5. You now have PHP 7.
> 
> What does the following command return?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, now i understand. But i have only php 7:

```
michi@here ~ $ su

Passwort: 

here /home/michi # eselect php list apache2

  [1]   php7.4 *

here /home/michi # 

```

----------

## fturco

Please post the contents of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf.

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Please post the contents of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf.

 

```
here /etc/apache2/modules.d # less 70_mod_php.conf

<IfDefine PHP5> 

        # Load the module first 

        <IfModule !mod_php5.c> 

                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so 

        </IfModule> 

  

        # Set it to handle the files 

        <IfModule mod_mime.c> 

                AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php .php5 .phtml 

                AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 

        </IfModule> 

  

        DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml 

</IfDefine>

70_mod_php.conf lines 1-14/14 (END)
```

```

here / # find -name mod_php*  

./var/lib/eselect-php/mod_php.conf

./usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_php.so

here / # cd /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/

here /usr/lib64/apache2/modules # ls -all

insgesamt 1892

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Mai 19:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root   4096 28. Mär 11:57 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      0  2. Mai 19:45 .keep_dev-lang_php-7.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14408  2. Mai 15:09 mod_actions.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18600  2. Mai 15:09 mod_alias.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14344  2. Mai 15:09 mod_allowmethods.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18568  2. Mai 15:09 mod_auth_basic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14344  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authn_anon.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authn_core.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14408  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authn_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14376  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authn_file.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  55680  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authnz_ldap.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  26888  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_core.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14440  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14504  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_groupfile.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_host.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14376  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_owner.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14344  2. Mai 15:09 mod_authz_user.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39464  2. Mai 15:09 mod_autoindex.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14408  2. Mai 15:09 mod_buffer.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  72616  2. Mai 15:09 mod_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  43912  2. Mai 15:09 mod_cgid.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  31272  2. Mai 15:09 mod_cgi.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  56008  2. Mai 15:09 mod_dav_fs.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18600  2. Mai 15:09 mod_dav_lock.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 105672  2. Mai 15:09 mod_dav.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39208  2. Mai 15:09 mod_deflate.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_dir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14408  2. Mai 15:09 mod_env.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14504  2. Mai 15:09 mod_expires.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  27080  2. Mai 15:09 mod_ext_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  97896  2. Mai 15:34 mod_fcgid.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14584  2. Mai 15:09 mod_file_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18632  2. Mai 15:09 mod_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  27016  2. Mai 15:09 mod_headers.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  51752  2. Mai 15:09 mod_include.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  26824  2. Mai 15:09 mod_info.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  80680  2. Mai 15:09 mod_ldap.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  35336  2. Mai 15:09 mod_log_config.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_log_debug.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_logio.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30984  2. Mai 15:09 mod_mime_magic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  26856  2. Mai 15:09 mod_mime.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39432  2. Mai 15:09 mod_negotiation.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     43  2. Mai 19:45 mod_php.so -> /usr/lib64/php7.4/bin/../apache2/libphp7.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14440  2. Mai 15:09 mod_request.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  72712  2. Mai 15:09 mod_rewrite.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  43240  2. Mai 15:09 mod_sed.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18600  2. Mai 15:09 mod_setenvif.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18600  2. Mai 15:09 mod_socache_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_socache_memcache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18568  2. Mai 15:09 mod_socache_redis.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  26760  2. Mai 15:09 mod_socache_shmcb.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14504  2. Mai 15:09 mod_speling.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 239560  2. Mai 15:09 mod_ssl.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  26856  2. Mai 15:09 mod_status.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14264  2. Mai 15:09 mod_unique_id.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14504  2. Mai 15:09 mod_unixd.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14440  2. Mai 15:09 mod_userdir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14472  2. Mai 15:09 mod_usertrack.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14408  2. Mai 15:09 mod_vhost_alias.so

```

----------

## fturco

Please check the APACHE2_OPTS variable inside /etc/conf.d/apache2. You should set -D PHP instead of -D PHP5.

----------

## fragen-gibts-immer

I have change the file and make a etc-update and a emerge -avuND world. Now its ok. 

Thank you very much - now it's solved. Unfortunately, I can't hug you because of corona , so a big thank you over the net

----------

